# Safety for family



## kahuna (Apr 16, 2012)

I have been a bit hesitant to post a thread about this but I need some opinions of expats over there. I will be moving to San Fernando Pampanga before end of the year with my family (wife and 2 small kids). My wife is a bit worried about safety for our family there, you hear the usual stories of kidnapping, carnapping, burglary and small crimes. I have visited the place a couple of times and found it pretty peaceful and I didn't get the impression of a 'rough' neighbourhood. However, it's also not so easy to get an impression on a few weeks trip.
So what is your experience and impression of safety for family living?


----------



## Asian Spirit (Mar 1, 2010)

kahuna said:


> I have been a bit hesitant to post a thread about this but I need some opinions of expats over there. I will be moving to San Fernando Pampanga before end of the year with my family (wife and 2 small kids). My wife is a bit worried about safety for our family there, you hear the usual stories of kidnapping, carnapping, burglary and small crimes. I have visited the place a couple of times and found it pretty peaceful and I didn't get the impression of a 'rough' neighborhood. However, it's also not so easy to get an impression on a few weeks trip.
> So what is your experience and impression of safety for family living?


Howdy and welcome. San Fernando is a pretty good place but would depend greatly on the area and if you are moving into a subdivision or not and the lifestyle you live. We live less than one hour from there and have never had problems. Main thing to consider I think is the ability of your wife to adjust to life in a place like this. I'd strongly suggest you and your wife together make a trip over here for a week or two and see how it goes..


Best Of Luck

Jet Lag


----------



## Simon1983 (Jun 6, 2016)

I work and stay not far from there and often go cycling or go to the gym and walk around in the evening, sometimes by myself. I've never felt any sense of danger, although maybe I'm naive.
San Fernando is a lot more wealthy compared to where I live at the weekends, but also being a bigger city there are probably more bad people than in the province.

As Jetlag said, a lot depends on the subdivision and the lifestyle you lead.
Overall I'd say it's pretty safe but then safety is quite relative.

There's not so many expats in the area although there are many good schools. Your wife may find it hard to adjust if she doesn't have something to keep her busy.

Look me up when you're in town and I can introduce you to some people in the area (such as co-workers, my boss' wife etc) so you feel more safe and welcome when you arrive.


----------



## kahuna (Apr 16, 2012)

Thanks for the answers. I don't live an don't fancy an expensive lifestyle and do not intend to change that over there. I also understand that being 'the white guy' everybody assumes you are rich. Probably you'll be fine if you are just a bit cautious and don't do stupid things.


----------



## Simon1983 (Jun 6, 2016)

The white guy thing is less of an issue here than in the province.

In the province I am richer than most but here I am actually poorer than most! 
Most of the people here have good jobs, nice cars and are well educated (well not most people but a lot of them)

Also if you go to the malls in SF or Clark or Angeles no one bats an eye at you for being white.
In the province you'll get stared at like you're a celebrity.


----------



## Asian Spirit (Mar 1, 2010)

kahuna said:


> Thanks for the answers. I don't live an don't fancy an expensive lifestyle and do not intend to change that over there. I also understand that being 'the white guy' everybody assumes you are rich. Probably you'll be fine if you are just a bit cautious and don't do stupid things.


Just because we are able to travel and stay here causes the locals to think we are rich no matter our income level. Best way to be safe is to not wear any jewelry or watches that even look expensive as well as clothing. Over all you really should not have problems.

You and your family will enjoy both Robinson's and SM mall there. They are just across the road from each other and make great places for movies, free entertainment, shopping and restaurants.


Jet


----------



## kahuna (Apr 16, 2012)

Jet Lag said:


> Just because we are able to travel and stay here causes the locals to think we are rich no matter our income level. Bet way to be safe is to not wear any jewelry or watches that even look expensive as well as clothing. Over all you really should not have problems.
> 
> You and your family will enjoy both Robinson's and SM mall there. They are just across the road from each other and make great places for movies, free entertainment, shopping and restaurants.
> 
> ...


I've been to those already stayed in a hotel close to there. I'm pretty sure we will enjoy it over there, I like the lifestyle and the people.


----------

